# Relaxing sun holiday in September



## LM26 (8 Mar 2010)

Hi,

Looking for ideas for a relaxing sun holiday in September with nice restaurants. In Europe and good value. 

We were looking to go back to Crete but flights are €730 for 2 which I think is quite expensive. 

Thanks.


----------



## fizzelina (8 Mar 2010)

at that time of year the flights to Malaga are much cheaper (Ryanair and Aer Lingus both fly there) and you could book one of the lovely hotels along the Costa del Sol or else take the 1 hour bus ride to Marbella and stay there. It's a gorgeous town with plenty to do and a relaxing beachfront to walk along / have coffee and watch passers by, also a lovely Old Town area to stroll around. The beach is nice.Also a weekly outdoor market El Barato. There are many restaurants, very cheap compared to here. I sound like a travel show but I just really like the town. There are many other nearby areas to Malaga airport worth considering as well.


----------



## Eithneangela (8 Mar 2010)

We spend last two weeks in Sept in South of France every year - weather lovely.  Lots of airport choices including flying into Northern Spain.  Coastline around St. Jean de Luz, Biarritz, Cap Breton, Hossegor - absolutely fabulous.  Lovely French restaurants, lots of scenic drives.  Just great!


----------



## BOXtheFOX (9 Mar 2010)

San Sebastian in northern Spain is beautiful. Fly to Biarritz in France or Bilbao in Spain and get local bus transfer. Visit [broken link removed] on a day trip when there by taking a local bus from one of the squares in San Sebastian.

Fly to Nice and get the bus from the airport to Antibes. Drops you in the centre of the town. We stayed in this apartment. [broken link removed]

Head to Lagos in Portugal. Fly to Faro airport. Get train from Faro straight to Lagos for about €6. Great fish restaurants. We stayed here.
http://www.holiday-rentals.co.uk/Po...artment-Lagos-Town/p55656.htm#propertyReviews

Two people can have a very reasonably priced holiday by combining cheap flights, using local buses to get about and renting a one bed apartment in any of the above locations.


----------



## runner (9 Mar 2010)

Concur with south of France - fly into Nice very cheaply.
Its end of season and will be cheaper.
Im going return Nice for only 70€ incl all txs next month.
Hotel in Villafranche sur mer for only 64€ double per night.
April and Sept would be fairly similar for prices.


----------



## LM26 (10 Mar 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions, will look into them!


----------



## joer (10 Mar 2010)

Or try Faro,you will get flights for 200 euro approx,for 2, i have just checked. A short taxi trip and you are in Vilamoura. Just another suggestion You will also get flights to Tenerife South also with Ryan Air for the same price..


----------



## Colby (11 Mar 2010)

Would also go with the Sth of France option, the crusiers on the canal du midi were featured on No Frontiers few weeks back to give idea of the beautiful area, I would go nearer to Spain than previous posters though and fly to Carcassonne with Ryanair then its about 45 mins drive to the coast.
Have a look at www.daft.ie/81262 if you are interested in accomodation in that area.

Tks


----------



## Yoltan (12 Mar 2010)

runner said:


> Concur with south of France - fly into Nice very cheaply.
> Its end of season and will be cheaper.
> Im going return Nice for only 70€ incl all txs next month.
> Hotel in Villafranche sur mer for only 64€ double per night.
> April and Sept would be fairly similar for prices.


 

Excellent suggestion. Villefranche Sur Mer is amazing!


----------



## monagt (23 May 2010)

*Crete Hotel*

Try ThomasCook for flights, or Belfast, or Budget Travel. Its well worth going there, I am just back from my first visit to there and I will return.


----------



## RMCF (23 May 2010)

Lanzarote or Fuerteventura. Nice relaxing holidays, plus you will have missed the peak holiday period.

Avoid Tenerife and Gran Canaria. Not as nice, and more trashy (imho).


----------



## Bronco Lane (23 May 2010)

monagt said:


> Try ThomasCook for flights, or Belfast, or Budget Travel. Its well worth going there, I am just back from my first visit to there and I will return.


 
Where?  Belfast?


----------



## monagt (24 May 2010)

I went Cassidy Travel>SunWorld>Thomas Cook on a Monarch Charter so I am presuming they will sell Flight Only
Look up Hotel-Anastasia in Stalis Greece for Hotel on Web & on TripAdvisor


----------



## Bronco Lane (25 May 2010)

monagt said:


> I went Cassidy Travel>SunWorld>Thomas Cook on a Monarch Charter so I am presuming they will sell Flight Only
> Look up Hotel-Anastasia in Stalis Greece for Hotel on Web & on TripAdvisor


 
Yes. But where did you go to?


----------



## TLC (25 May 2010)

I got the name of this website for France (and maybe other countries too but it's France I was interested in) /www.logishotels.com  nice small hotels & most seem to be reasonable.  I'm going to try one in the Cognac region.


----------



## monagt (26 May 2010)

Sorry if not clear, Bronco.
We did 2 weeks in Stalis Crete in Hotel Anastasia which is 650 Metres from beach, 80 rooms, 4 pools (2 big, 2 baby), used Cassidy Travel/SunBound, - check TripAdvisor for reviews


----------



## Dexysgirl (28 May 2010)

Last year,last week of Sept, 4 of us flew Ryanair into Faro , rented a car from Luzcars, rented a 2 bed luxury villa with its own pool (ownersdirect) in the georgous fishing village of Burgau, and all for €1200 . Great value.
The village is so beautiful and quiet and has a number of lovely restaurants. There are lovely drives in every direction with amazing beaches. 5 mins walk from villa to the village beach which has the best beach bar in Portugal!!! Look up Burgau on tripadvisor. Its around 1 1/4 hours from Faro and only 15 mins from Lagos. One of the best holidays I ever had.


----------

